# 2003 CHEVY 2500 HD grinding noise



## Chet (Sep 25, 2002)

Has anyone had a problem with a Chevy 2003 HD making a grinding noise after you have been driving a while and come to a stop and then continue on? It sounds like it is coming from the rear end.It has been like this since day 1 but I didn't pay to much attention to it until I spoke to a stranger while getting gas yesterday who has the same truck as mine. His is a 2 wheel drive, mine is a 4 wheel drive. He said he has spoken to several of his friends who have experienced the same problem and they can't seem to figure it out. I'm seeing the dealer next week on this matter. Also it happens when you start off from a stop on a hill. I'd just like to get as much information as possible (if any) from anyone who has experienced this problem. The more information I have will make it easier when I go to the dealer.


----------



## BSP TRUCK01 (Apr 8, 2004)

I have never heard of this before. My dad has an 2003 2500 HD 
and he has never had a problem with it. It sounds like somthing in your transfer case or your rear end. One of those many gears
is binding on one another. I sure hope that the warrenty will cover it.


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

rocks can get stuck in the brakes. they make covers for em.

I've got an 03 2500HD and no grinding.


----------



## BigRedBarn (Jan 4, 2003)

Do you have the Allison 5-speed automatic? That makes some "pump-like" noises (for lack of a better term). The VCR tape that came with the truck for the Allison says they are normal. I get that noise at start up almost every time for a coupla-few seconds. 

Plus too and also, mine has some gear noise at times (4:10's), even in 2WD but especially in 4WD. This happens a lot when coming to a stop and I think it may be partly from the Allison (also mentioned in the video). The Allison does some weird things when coasting to a stop. It seems like every coast-down is different with respect to the downshifts and amount of engine drag. Again, the video says this is all normal. (Heavy sigh)... whatever.

I assume that some gear whine (transfer case I assume mostly), especially in 4WD, is normal as I've had a number of 4WD GM's and they all had some amount of gear whine. 

As far as a grinding noise, I'm lost. It could be just about anything. I did have some problems with suspension components making noise in a coupla GM's I've had over the years. The dealer often replaced bushings and things were fine (I'm guessing some extra joint greasing went on too just to keep me away). Maybe the grinding is from suspenion pieces changing direction with the weight transfer associated with stopping and starting???

Again, it could be anything. I like the "stones in the brakes idea," but I've never experienced that. Maybe there's some rusting going on, too, after a harsh winter. By this I mean just about anywhere... brakes, suspension, etc. 

OK, OK, I'm rambling again. I'll stop now.

But then again, you know what...


----------



## ratplow408 (Apr 7, 2004)

Does it have a locking differential?My company van has a locker in it,I am not sure what type but it makes some grinding noise which is normal for that application.I can feel/hear it when I stop and go also. Ask your dealer what it is equiped with.


----------



## Chet (Sep 25, 2002)

Tech today said that the noise after excelerating from a stop after being driven for a while is a normal slip yoke noise. There are no TSB'S for the 2003 HD. He said he thoght they would have fixed the problem since 1999 models but apparently not. There are TSB'S for 99 through 2002 HD'S but as of now not for 2003.He said it is not a major problem but on the TSB'S for the other years they would replace the slip yoke with a nickel plated yoke. He said to keep checking for a TSB on the 2003.


----------

